# New here



## CD51 (May 29, 2014)

Hello Pentax users, I am new here and own a K100D and a handful of lenses.  I decided to take a couple pictures with my FAJ 75-300 zoom today.  I have not used this lens very much, I used my Sigma 70-300 most of the time.  I have to say I am going to keep this lens on for a while I kind of like the bokeh.


----------



## IzzieK (May 29, 2014)

Your dog is a cutie...How old is s/he? and welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay here...


----------



## CD51 (May 29, 2014)

IzzieK said:


> Your dog is a cutie...How old is s/he? and welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy your stay here...



Thank you for the welcome, Bella is a pocket beagle and she is 5 years old.


----------



## mcgregni (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi, I'm new around here as well, although been using my Pentax K7 for more than 2 years now. So we can welcome each other&#128521; . The shots are good, nice tight framing & the compo on the doggy is great. That is nice bokeh, absolutely. Am I right in that the FAJ series were the first with autofocus for Pentax? I think its probably quite rare now. How does it compare to the Sigma, and why did you end up with 2 lenses of almost equal zoom lengths? 

Nigel


----------

